# Newbie slipping off flat pedals



## Hockeynut (12 Apr 2011)

Last Summer/Autumn I got my shiny new bike (Cube Attention 2010), commuted the 10 miles each way a few times (before my the weather got worse for a fair-weatherer like me), but I wanted to start going for it a lot more this year, building upto most days hopefully. Yesterday I did my first cycle commute of the year, and remembered something that had haunted me a little last time. I sometimes slip off the pedals, generally when applying more pressure for going up hills. This has already made a mess of the back of one of my ankles when the pedal inevitably rapped the back of it! Ouch! It felt quite dangerous too as I became less stable momentarily.

I suspect there may be a few potential reasons for this, and I was after advice to stop this happening, as it's bloody painful!



So is it because I'm trying to use the wrong gear?
Is it just something that happens as I get more tired?
Problem with gears not indexed right?


Do I need new pedals? Like the kind that bind to a shoe?
Or would some stiffer shoes sort it out? As at the moment I'm only using some I already had, just regular trainers
Need new shoes? Shoes atm are just some addidas campus trainers, which are not very stiff.

I never got around to having my first service done (I suppose that would sort the indexing better?); I’ve done about 120 miles on it so far I'd say.

Sorry for so many questions! XD


----------



## Kirstie (12 Apr 2011)

What kind of pedals are they?


----------



## tyred (12 Apr 2011)

There are many options here, clipless pedals will be recommended by many but aren't always necessary for the average recreational/utility rider. Toe clips or power grips are a cheaper alternative and will possibly/probably fit your existing pedal. Toe cups are worth of looking at as well. I've never used them but I believe several forum members are big fans.

Another thing to consider is that flat pedals vary a great deal and those that come supplied on many new bikes are poorly designed. You could look at replacing them with some BMX or MTB style pedals which will have pins to prevent your feet from slipping. DMR are recommended, I use a cheaper alternative from Wellgo on one of my bikes and they work well. The old alloy pedals with serrated edges commonly found on old steel road bikes work well as well. Stiff soled shoes are always an advantage for more efficient power transfer but may not cure the grip problem you have on your existing pedals. I would experiment with different shoes to see if it makes any difference before doing anything else. What you're really looking for in a flat pedal is a large platform and some sort of grips to help your feet stay there. 

If you are buying pedals online, make sure that you are buying ones with 9/16" thread as some, especially those aimed at the BMX market, will have a 1/2" thread and won't fit your cranks. Also note that to unscrew a pedal, the left hand pedal (as you sit on the bike) will unscrew in a clockwise direction.


----------



## 2Loose (12 Apr 2011)

Why do you mention gear indexing? Does your foot slip when changing gears or shortly after? 

It sounds like your foot is 'creeping' across the pedal as you ride. This is more noticeable with thick soft soles and picking your feet up and repositioning them on the pedal is normal, but the more you ride the less you have to do it 
Toe clips or clipless pedals and shoes will hold your foot fixed in place on the pedal...but I would think you are just lifting your foot a smidge too high on the pedal upstroke and with practice it will pass.


----------



## Hockeynut (12 Apr 2011)

Kirstie said:


> What kind of pedals are they?



The description says "Fasten Alu" ?


----------



## Banjo (12 Apr 2011)

If you want to stick with flat pedals try and get some with a serrated metal edge that really digs into your trainers.

Eventually they wear small holes in your shoe soles so your really solid on them then.

Take it in for the checkover. May as well let them set it up right for you as the cables usually stretch initially resulting in poor gear changing. Theres a safety aspect as well as they should recheck the tightness of all the bikes bolt on bits,


----------



## NorrisCole (12 Apr 2011)

The best thing to do would be to invest in some clipless pedals and shoes.


----------



## Beebo (12 Apr 2011)

Hockeynut said:


> This has already made a mess of the back of one of my ankles when the pedal inevitably rapped the back of it! Ouch!



If you are hurting the back of your ankle you are probably slipping off the front of the pedal. Try making sure that you are cycling on the ball of your foot, not the heel. Just dont go too far and slip off the back or you will graze your shins!!

I dont use clipless pedals for my commute as I feel safer in busy traffic, but I did upgrdade my pedals to DMR V8 pedals which are MTB pedals, they look OK on my hybrid and are much more solid and grippy, and they make a big difference. You can even make them more grippy by adjusting the bolts.


----------



## ian turner (12 Apr 2011)

Think they are thesefasten alu pedals having looked at the pic of the cube attention on the cube site.
What sort of shoes are you wearing ? Tread wise that is. A cheap pair of aldi/lidl mountain bike shoes (as worn by the scarecrow element on this forum  )might help if they currently have any left from their last cycle special.


----------



## Hockeynut (12 Apr 2011)

Beebo said:


> If you are hurting the back of your ankle you are probably slipping off the front of the pedal. Try making sure that you are cycling on the ball of your foot, not the heel. Just dont go too far and slip off the back or you will graze your shins!!



That is a very fair point, yes, I usually don't use the ball of my feet as the contact point, it's usually somewhere under the arch.



ian turner said:


> Think they are thesefasten alu pedals having looked at the pic of the cube attention on the cube site.
> What sort of shoes are you wearing ?



They are pretty much like a plymsol sole. 




Sounds like I should make sure my technique is sound first, then maybe look at pedals. Though I could do with some new shoes anyway, so that I don't stink out my favourite all round trainers.


----------



## MacB (12 Apr 2011)

Various options with the best, in no particular order, being:-

clipless - need special shoes and pedals, feet shouldn't slip but there's a good chance of falling due to not getting clipped out correctly - plus you can't jump on the bike in any old shoes

strapless toeclips - £5 a pair just bolt on to the front of your existing pedals and act like a partial shoe your foot slots into - pedal needs to be the right way up each time

better flat pedals - get a BMX style larger platform with little pins on it, £15 will get a reasonable set from most bike shops

get trainers for cycling - if you look at the Five Ten range, not just their cycling ones, they all come with a 'stealth' rubber sole, this is incredibly grippy and I use a pair of Five Tens with BMX platforms and have never had foot slippage in thousnads of miles.

Of course you can mix and match whatever you want depending on budget and preference, there are traditions clips and straps and newer designs like Powergrips and various velcro retention straps. I find the BMX pedals allow me to ride in anything I like and I can manage not to have foot slippage, this includes honking out of the saddle going up hill.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (12 Apr 2011)

My best solution is to stick with shoes that work on the pedals. I find that shoes with a rubbery type of sole work far better than any others. Some trainers are OK, some suck.


----------



## ChristinaJL (13 Apr 2011)

On my mountain bike I have studded platform pedals - DMR V8 and five ten sticky soled mtb shoes. No way do my feet come off now even over technical bumpy off-road descents.


----------

